# HGVC SeaWorld Review



## Purseval (Mar 16, 2010)

We recently returned from a 7-day stay in a 2 bedroom unit at HGVC Seaworld.  Here is a map of the resort.  Click on any picture to enlarge it.





You enter through a gated security area and they also have security people patrolling the complex by vehicle and on foot, so you feel very secure.  The lobby is quite beautiful. Off to the left of the lobby is a Concierge, Welcome Center, an owner's lounge and the business center.  You pay to use the business center but WiFi is free throughout the resort and you can do a hard hookup in your room if necessary.  A tip:  if you want to print out something like a discount coupon for a restaurant, call the front desk and they will give you an email address to forward the coupon to.  They will have it printed out and ready for you by the time you get to the lobby and you won't be charged a penny for having it done 





Behind the main building are 3 pools, a few hot whirlpools, table tennis, a pool table, shuffleboard and a dock if you wish to sit out by the lake.  There is also a bar, restaurant, store, fitness center and children's activity center.  As you can see by looking at the resort map there is also a second set of pools/play area for the buildings that are farther away from the main area.  HGVC Seaworld has a reputation as being the best of the Orlando Hilton resorts for families with smaller children and they didn't disappoint.  They had a huge list of daily activities for both children and adults so you never had to worry about being bored during your stay.



 

We stayed in Somerset, rooms 1606 and 1607, which are on the top floor and give you a view of the lake.  1606 on its own would be a 1-bedroom unit while 1607 is a studio.  The 1 bedroom contains a living room with a sofa that turns into a queen-sized sleeper.  Judging by the kids it was fairly comfortable.  There is also a LCD tv, dining table and access to a balcony, which is screened in to keep younger children from getting themselves into trouble.





The kitchen had everything we needed and enough pots, pans, silverware and dishes/glassware to keep our party of 6 well equipped.  The dishwasher had plenty of detergent supplied, as well as dishwashing liquid, laundry detergent (the washer/dryer was in a cupboard in the kitchen) and coffee packets restocked every day.  If you are staying for a week housekeeping also does a full cleaning midway through your stay, very nice.



 

The bedroom had its own tv, sitting area, a king-sized bed and a massive whirlpool tub big enough to swim in   There was also a separate shower/bathroom area which could be accessed from the living room so you could use the bathroom without having to go through the bedroom.  There were towel swans and other towel animals scattered throughout to greet us as we arrived, a very nice touch.



 



There was a welcome book on the end table next to the bed.  This book is very handy.  It not only describes all of the facilities and services available to you it also has turn-by-turn directions to all the theme parks, local malls, pharmacies and shopping centers.  This is very helpful if you don't know your way around Orlando.  Curiously enough they gave directions to a Walmart and a Publix but left out directions to the one shopping center that was closest to the resort.  To get to that one you leave the resort, make a right onto Sea Harbor Drive then make another right onto Central Florida Parkway.  Go one mile and a Publix is on the right hand side, less than half the distance of the ones mentioned in the pamphlet.  There is also a Wendys, KFC, McDonalds, a Pizza place, Chinese takeout, all within that 1-mile drive and not mentioned in the book.  They should make a correction to that.

Another part of the book that needs updating is the section on the fitness trail.  It mentions a trail that goes around the lake with workout stations at various points along your walk.  The trail is still there but the workout stations have been removed.

The studio unit has no kitchen, a smaller bathroom and no balcony.  It's more like a nice hotel room.  If my wife and I were traveling alone we would either go for the 1-bedroom or just stay in a regular hotel room unless we could get a wicked good deal on the studio.  As a sleeping/privacy area for the second couple though it was perfect for what we wanted.  Here is a pic of the "kitchen" area so you can see what they give you





Looking from the front of the unit you can see where Central Florida Parkway is.  When you leave the resort and turn right onto Sea Harbor Drive CFP is only about 150 feet away.  Go left and you are onto I-4 West.  Downtown disney/Lake Buena Vista is only 1 exit away, all the other WDW exits follow.  You can also go straight to Palm Parkway, take a left and follow that down to the end.  Take a left, go about 100 yards and the entrance to Downtown disney is on the right.  Going right onto Turkey Lake road will lead you past a post office, the WalMart mentioned in the HGVC guide book and eventually to the entrance for Universal Studios.  Palm Parkway/Turkey Lake road are good ways to avoid the Interstate if you don't like dealing with the traffic.  If you go right on CFP instead of left you will come to International Drive and all it has to offer.  Like I said, very conveniently located IF you have your own transportation.  If you don't and have to rely on walking or taxis I would recommend the HGVC Tuscany resort instead.





All told we were delighted with the resort.  For what we wanted in this vacation it was perfect and we would highly recommend it to anyone with younger children in tow.  The service and amenities are wonderful with just the right amount of safety built in.


----------



## Purseval (Mar 16, 2010)

Some more pics.  Here are the owner's lounge and business center:



 



More pics of the pool area:



 

 



The children's playground is covered so they don't bake in the sun:





The sleeper sofa was quite comfortable judging by the kids


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you, pics are great!!


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 16, 2010)

It looks like this is a pretty large resort.  How long a walk would you estimate, is it to the furthest building from the registration area?

We're heading here in Nov. and we're really looking forward to it.  Thanks for the review and preview.

Sue


----------



## Purseval (Mar 16, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> It looks like this is a pretty large resort.  How long a walk would you estimate, is it to the furthest building from the registration area?



It's not as big as the map makes it appear to be.  For instance, HGVC estimates that the trail around the lake is 1/4 mile.  That's  more than the distance to the furthest building.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks!  We walk just about everywhere so walking isn't a big deal, I just want to be close to the action if we want to participate.  I don't know what building we'll be staying in yet.  We got this as a bonus week through SFX.

Sue


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 16, 2010)

I am glad you had a good time.  The photographs show that the MFs have been put to good use. Thanks.


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll just add for those unfamiliar with this resort that the Hamilton and Somerset buildings (the two buildings closest to the main pool) were the first two buildings built, and are of a somewhat different layout than all the other buildings.


----------



## Purseval (Mar 16, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> I am glad you had a good time.  The photographs show that the MFs have been put to good use. Thanks.



While we were there maintenance people were all over the place painting, landscaping, replacing furniture, making the place look like it was just completed yesterday.



falmouth3 said:


> Thanks!  We walk just about everywhere so walking isn't a big deal, I just want to be close to the action if we want to participate.  I don't know what building we'll be staying in yet.



We called about 2 weeks before arrival and requested an upper floor on Somerset with a view of the lake.  Not only did our request get honored, it was waiting and ready for us when we arrived at 9am.


----------



## flexonguy (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if these 2bd in OVC I are larger than OVC II 2bd (the other buildings away from the main pool)?


----------

